# Giorno Giovanna (JJBA) vs Alucard (Hellsing)



## The King Jaegerjaques (Jan 18, 2014)

Som: In character
Restrictions: None
Location: New York City
Who wins this? 
Been wondering about this battle for a long time Giorno can reset back to zero but Alucard can't die.


----------



## Monna (Jan 18, 2014)

Lol are you kidding? GER stomps. Alucard has no way to survive.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 18, 2014)

alucard cant do anything

great match :/


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 18, 2014)

Worst Jojo wins.


----------



## Qinglong (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## The King Jaegerjaques (Jan 18, 2014)

Well I figured since he's invincible it wouldn't really matter ^^"


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 18, 2014)

hobo shanks and heroin everywhere


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 19, 2014)

The King Jaegerjaques said:


> Som: In character
> Restrictions: None
> Location: New York City
> Who wins this?
> Been wondering about this battle for a long time Giorno can reset back to zero but Alucard can't die.



Yes he can, this has been explained to you before in that thread in the meta you made. Absolute worst case scenario is that Alucard is trapped in a loop forever which is still a win, hell Alucard may actually wish he'd be dead after enough loops and actually die long enough to not come back if he does at all(his mental state in this form does'nt help).


----------

